# Advice needed! New roof half-installed and it's raining!



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

As long as all that’s getting wet is the new framing you should be fine, it will dry out. The only action you should be taking is to hurry up, get the roof on and the rest of the frame dried in.

If you have sheetrock, insulation, carpet, etc. getting wet on the existing house that’s entirely a different story.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Get it roofed a.s.a.p....Tarps?


----------



## springtxroofing (Mar 21, 2011)

I agree. The longer you wait, the more problems you will have. Roof it asap or protect it with a temporary cover until your able to continue.
www.springtxroofingcontractors.com


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

Hire a professional roofing contractor who can installa roof on a typical new construction home in a day. No problems. As for the roofing material getting wet, I wouldn't worry, that's what it is there for. As for the framing getting wet, it will dry out, but will need time. Don't go installing insulation or drywall until you know it's dry.


----------

